# FK Wheels



## dubbed42 (Jul 21, 2009)

I've been offered a set of FK wheels which I love the look of. But, I am very unfamiliar with this company and was looking for some input. FK's website seems to be dysfunctional, and research has turned up little answers. 

The wheels are 17x9.5 (205/40/17) up front, and 17x11 (215/40/17) in the rear with 22mm adapters all around. 

Other than the stories I have come across of these wheels cracking after hitting bumps, I am worried about the fitment of the wheels on my MK4. Car is currently lowered on Coilovers with rolled fenders in the front. 

Anybody running FK's? Or the same size wheels on their MK4?

These are the wheels: photo taken from Google.


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

Those are pretty cool looking wheels actually :thumbup:

As for cracking... that's normally a result of being unaware (or out of options) behind the wheel and hitting a massive pothole or plate in the road. My opinion, personally, is that those wheels should be fairly solid. They make some awesome coilovers so I don't see them really half-assing some wheels.


----------



## dubbed42 (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks for the help :thumbup:.

As for running 9.5" wheels in the front and 11" in the back on an MK4?


----------

